# Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets Houston v.s. Los Angeles Clippers, Staples Center,
Los Angeles, CA
Sunday Dec. 17th 03:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(14-9)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Los Angeles clippers*








*(10-12)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> Houston (14-9) at LA Clippers (10-12) 3:30 pm EST
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- After two heartbreaking losses, the Houston Rockets are wishing they had Tracy McGrady in the lineup.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

don't tell me I am the only one here following this game :thinking2:

this game is on *NBA China* channel in ppmate,just in case you don't know it.:biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> don't tell me I am the only one here following this game :thinking2:
> 
> this game is on *NBA China* channel in ppmate,just in case you don't know it.:biggrin:



really? thanks for the tip:clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

wtf is Alston doing? geez :rant:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

T. Thomas elbowed mutumbo but had his own elbow broken :lol: :worthy:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

how do you use this ppmate its not playing i just downlaoded it???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



lingi1206 said:


> how do you use this ppmate its not playing i just downlaoded it???


dunno if this link can help u:
http://myp2p.eu/Programs/PPmate.htm


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Thanks to dear Skip's bonehead play, Livingston had the chance to make a buzzer-beater which tied the game


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> Thanks to dear Skip's bonehead play, Livingston had the chance to make a buzzer-beater which tied the game


im not watching but why am i not surprised


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

i cant get ppmate to work after downloading it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



CrackerJack said:


> i cant get ppmate to work after downloading it


I guess the NBA channel in its channel list doesn't work for many ppl outside China, but I wonder if you can see four lines of Chinese characters like this "*NBA直播火箭VS快船*" in its front page? if you can see it, just double click the 1st one, I guess that channel will work for you.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> I guess the NBA channel in its channel list doesn't work for many ppl outside China, but I wonder if you can see four lines of Chinese characters like this "*NBA直播火箭VS快船*" in its front page? if you can see it, just double click the 1st one, I guess that channel will work for you.


bo its ok i figured pressing the play button would work


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

alston on fire?! :biggrin: with this team you have to wait until the 4th to see if they are serious


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

never get tired of the Rock fan's on the road!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

8pt lead 79-71 Rocks...Bonzi w/ 6pts, not bad. Time for the 4th...urgh


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



AllEyezonTX said:


> 8pt lead 79-71 Rocks...Bonzi w/ 6pts, not bad. Time for the 4th...urgh


everyone on the rollercoaster yet again


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

6-0 run by Clipps, TO's by alston...same thing different day


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

4-0 rub by Skip...I swear he defines rollercoaster game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

wow...100pts! 8pt lead w/ 2 mins left


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

BIG fade shot by Yao! lip read: "You think your Defense can stop me!?" Wow he is really starting to be a NBA player, nice trash talk Yao!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

get that "SHOT" outta here! Yao block


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



AllEyezonTX said:


> BIG fade shot by Yao! lip read: "You think your Defense can stop me!?" Wow he is really starting to be a NBA player, nice trash talk Yao!


are you serious, if so thats awseome, i just hope he keeps his ego in check


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Ballgame! alston helps out Yao tonight w/ 24pts 106 - 100 final, lets even it up w/ Portland & save this westcoast trip


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

thanks to Kaman we get 2 more pts...pad those stats alston108-100


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



CrackerJack said:


> are you serious, if so thats awseome, i just hope he keeps his ego in check


he actually said "Just try to ****ing stop me." :clap2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Damn, Mag is hott! 3pt buzzer 108-103...FINAL!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

yay we snapped our 3 game skid


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> he actually said "Just try to ****ing stop me." :clap2:


:lol: everything is funny after a win! Clipps gave it a good try, but we couldn't go 4 straight


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Nice line by Yao. Rafer had a pretty good game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



Dean the Master said:


> Nice line by Yao. *Rafer had a pretty good game*.


but lets not get ahead of ourselves


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Typical rafer...just when people start to question him...he pulls a good game outta nowhere and shifts the heat away for a little while.

We still need to get rid of him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


>


MVP!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

Looks like Bonzi is starting to work his way back in


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

woohoo! we win!

Yao with another 30/10 game and earning more and more respect around the league. I'm so proud of him


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Looks like Bonzi is starting to work his way back in











credit to clutchfans


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


>


Nice Picture.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



Yao Mania said:


> woohoo! we win!
> 
> Yao with another 30/10 game and earning more and more respect around the league. *I'm so proud of him *


haha our little boy is growing up


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> credit to clutchfans


this is by far the best picture ever. Ever!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



AllEyezonTX said:


> :lol: everything is funny after a win! Clipps gave it a good try, but we couldn't go 4 straight


I was not kidding, man, here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jss1xEzh5b4

just try to read Yao's lips :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> I was not kidding, man, here is the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jss1xEzh5b4
> 
> just try to read Yao's lips :biggrin:


That's just great! :rofl: And gotta love Deke in the background too, oh man...

I'm gonna post this on NBA General


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



Yao Mania said:


> And gotta love Deke in the background too, oh man...


Uncle Deke never failed to entertain ppl, the scene of Thomas trying to elbow Deke but had his own elbow broken was just hilarious :wahmbulance:
It looked like every part of Deke's body is made of armor.




> Tim Thomas started at small forward for the Clippers, but never made it out of the first quarter. He left the floor just 38 seconds after the opening tip because of a bruised left knee and returned with 5:54 left in the quarter. *But less than 3 1-2 minutes later, he bruised his left elbow in a collision with Dikembe Mutombo and was knocked on his back by referee Phil Robinson while clutching his painful elbow. X-rays were negative.*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



kisstherim said:


> Uncle Deke never failed to entertain ppl, the scene of Thomas trying to elbow Deke but had his own elbow broken was just hilarious :wahmbulance:
> It looked like every part of Deke's body is made of armor.


Deke's elbow and Chuck's knee.. a lethal combination!! Just stay out of our damn paint!! 
:clap2: :yay:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72jitK8aocU&eurl=

Bonzi's interview after the game, interesting stuff :cheers: Never expected he could talk in that way in an interview


Can't wait to see him play like this (or close to it) again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uca66cK-WrA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

wow who uploads this stuff so quickly?? 

thx btw ktr


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

R2K... he's the man! Uploads highlights, full games, post and pregame shows...

he's the shizzit!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*

R2K? Yeah, I know this guy for quite a long time. Every time you see a red sunglass icon in the lower left corner of the video, it's his recording or projects.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Clippers*



Yao Mania said:


> wow who uploads this stuff so quickly??
> 
> thx btw ktr


I always wondered the same thing. People record it and then upload it instantly lol


----------

